# ear nose throat specialist in mexico city ??? help !



## englishman (Dec 6, 2010)

can anyone recommend a good, resonable ENT doctor in mexico city. I have a lump in my ear, alot of pain. I need to see ASAP !!! help !


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you don't get a recommendation, why not go to the nearest clinic? You'll either get treated or referred to the appropriate specialist, an otolaringologo.


----------

